
CDN Comparison: CloudFront vs. Fastly vs. CloudFlare - discordianfish
https://blog.latency.at/2017-09-06-cdn-comparison
======
snug
If you're going to compare these three you should be having a fair test to
Cloudflare as well.

The conclusion basically tells us you just half-assed this benchmark. It
wouldn't be hard to do this comparison and have the host header at the origin
respond to the correct content. Really this is just a lazy blog post.

Disclaimer: used to work at Cloudflare, but have no horse in this race any
longer.

Working there, we saw pretty consistent speeds across all CDNs, except in
regions outside of developed countries and China.

China, Africa, SE Asia, India, etc. Cloudflare was always the fastest.

